# Rolled a 20 on a fault combo check



## Akoya (Jan 28, 2013)

I have a character who is prideful and selfless.  Is this a plausible fault combination?  It writes in well but could you, the reader, believe and relate to this person?  

I feel silly asking, as though the answer is an obvious yes, but I just want to be sure.

What other combos would you suggest?


----------



## dolphinlee (Jan 28, 2013)

“Vanity and pride are different things, though the words are often used synonymously. A person may be proud without being vain. Pride relates more to our opinion of ourselves, vanity to what we would have others think of us.”   Mr Darcy in Pride and Prejudice - Jane Austen

Mr Darcy was proud but he was quietly also a very generous man to his staff and those who looked to him. 

Mother Teresa was inclined to proudness but is an example of selflessness.

So pride and selflessness can go well together. 


*noun:*   acting with less concern for yourself than for the success of the joint activity
*noun:*   the quality of unselfish concern for the welfare of others

I could certainly relate to a character who can be described as prideful and selfless.


----------



## Akoya (Jan 28, 2013)

That was a very thought out answer and you earned a brownie point for the P&P reference.
Much appreciated, Thank you.


----------



## Caragula (Jan 28, 2013)

I imagine someone like that as being self righteous about the good deeds they do, being important to their self image.


----------



## alanmt (Jan 28, 2013)

Akoya said:


> I have a character who is prideful and selfless.  Is this a plausible fault combination?



*Looks in mirror*

Why, yes. Yes it is.


----------



## Winston (Jan 28, 2013)

There is an old (Yiddish?) hierarchy regarding selfless acts.  

The lowest form of good works involve limited effort for maximum recognition.  The highest acts involve great effort while remaining anonymous.

Your character could fall in the middle, creating great good but demanding recognition.  This is an easy plot set-up for your MC's foil:  A selfless do-gooder that remains anonymous.  This would drive your prideful character crazy.  Just a thought.


----------

